# Heart rate monitors. Comfort / movement when attached



## mvfjps (Jan 14, 2019)

I have read quite a few posts on the topic of heart rate monitors so thanks for all those that have written on the forum

I still have a question please. Any experience when using a heart rate monitor concerning the two electrodes that fit under saddle and the other under the girth ?

Do the electrodes stay in place, I appreciate the girth will need to be tight enough. Any experience of them moving ?
Any experience of them causing discomfort for the horse ?
I am looking at the V-MAX Basic Equine Heart Rate Monitor System Thanks


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I used a heart rate monitor for many many years and never had a problem
It bothered me the electrode on the shoulder but he never got sore
The one under the girth was no problem either
I used a heavy fleece cover over the girth
Wet the electrodes for a better reading
I was obsessed with watching the thing
In endurance your horse should cruise about 135 and on hills if you get into the 150 range slow down
If you can cruise at 135 he is running on oxygen and will not tire
At 150 plus you are getting into trouble so again slow down
Parameter at the gates are usually 64 but you have to turn the monitor off
Good luck
I also ran a good gps and watched speed


----------

